# Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet



## INU.ID (17. Oktober 2019)

*Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*

Gestern wurde der angeblich größte deutsche Filehoster Share-Online während einer internationalen Razzia abgeschaltet. Es gab Hausdurchsuchungen in Deutschland, Frankreich und den Niederlanden. Ermittelt wird gegen drei Tatverdächtige im Alter von 40, 48 und 54 Jahren - mit Wohnsitzen in Hessen, Nordrhein-Westfalen und Sachsen-Anhalt. Festgenommen wurde anscheinend aber niemand. Der Hauptverdächtige sei laut Polizei der 54jährige aus Aachen.

Die Drei sollen laut Staatsanwaltschaft zwischen April 2008 und Oktober 2017 einen Umsatz von mehr als 50 Millionen Euro gemacht haben. Angeblich mietete der Hauptbeschuldigte für den Betrieb von Share-Online seit 2010 bei einem niederländischen Provider immer größer werdende Serverkapazitäten an, zuletzt im zweistelligen Petabyte-Bereich. Laut GVU gab es zwischen sechs und zehn Millionen Aufrufe pro Monat.

Verschiedene Quellen berichten, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft sehr wahrscheinlich auch versuchen wird die Uploader zu ermitteln, primär da diese ja durch das Bonus- bzw- Punktesystem für ihre Uploads vergütet wurden.

Quelle: share online - Google-News






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kenny- (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Aktion abgeschaltet*

Angeblich wollen sie auch gegen Downloader vorgehen, aber dass denke ich weniger... Selbst wenn man dort mit seinen Bankdaten o.ä. bezahlt haben sollte. Ich denke, sie werden gegen die dicken Uploader angehen, aber die haben (hoffentlich) einen VPN genutzt... Früher oder später wird es einen neuen "Stern" am Himmel geben. War bei Rapidshare oder Megaupload ähnlich.


----------



## INU.ID (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Aktion abgeschaltet*

Ja, die Sache mit den Downloadern habe ich auch in dem einen oder anderen Artikel gelesen, allerdings immer als "Meinung" eines Dritten (zb. eines Anwalts). Dahingehende Aussagen die von der Staatsanwaltschaft stammen habe ich nicht gelesen - ich habe die Artikel als Nicht-Betroffener aber ehrlich gesagt auch nur grob überflogen. Ich bezweifel jedenfalls, dass da irgendwas Richtung Downloader (die 0 hochgeladen haben) unternommen wird.

Als einer der Uploader (die ja quasi Geld damit verdient haben) würde ich mir da schon eher Sorgen machen. Aber man kann halt auch schlecht abschätzen was da auf den SO-Servern wie verschlüsselt abgelaufen ist/gespeichert wurde, und was nicht. Man müsste ja schon die einzelnen Up- und Downloads nachweisen können, wenn man Downloader/Uploader belangen will. Bloß weil man einen bezahlten Account bei Share-Online hat(te), kann man ja noch nicht auf eine illegale Nutzung schließen - der Dienst wurde ja auch für die Verteilung legaler Daten benutzt.


----------



## nibi030 (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: GrÃ¶ÃŸter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online wÃ¤hrend internationaler Aktion abgeschaltet*

Ich denke die werden auf jeden Fall versuchen die Uploader aufzuspüren... kann mir aber auch vorstellen, dass die Rechte Verwerter bald auf der Matte stehen um ihren Teil vom Kuchen zu bekommen. Da kann man nur darauf hoffen, dass der eigene ISP keine Daten mehr hat bis die Anfragen eintrudeln (wird bei den meisten auch so sein).

Share Online hielt sich ja eh schon erstaunlich lange, ein anderer wird wie immer die Lücke schließen.

Edit: GVU bringt Deutschlands groessten Filehoster Share-Online.biz zu Fall – GVU


----------



## DKK007 (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*

Da wird dann einfach eine Rangliste nach Schwere aufgestellt und von oben abgearbeitet.
Das wird also vor allem Nutzer treffen, die auch noch bereit waren für einen schnelleren Download der Raubkopien zu zahlen.


----------



## INU.ID (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*

Hier wird sich mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit in erster Linie auf die Betreiber konzentriert, und als Beifang noch die Uploader in den Fokus genommen. Für den einzelnen Downloader ist der Ermittlungsaufwand mMn viel zu hoch.

Wie viele Ermittler sollen denn wie viele Jahre ermitteln, um die Hunderttausende oder vielleicht sogar Millionen von Downloadern nachher mit "lächerlichen" Strafen ahnden zu können.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Da wird dann einfach eine Rangliste nach Schwere aufgestellt und von oben abgearbeitet.
> Das wird also vor allem Nutzer treffen, die auch noch bereit waren für einen schnelleren Download der Raubkopien zu zahlen.



Echt, es gibt so kaputte Raubkopierer, die für schneller beziehbare illegale Daten zahlen ... aber eben nicht legal kaufen? Da muss man aber wirklich ein verdrehtes Hirn haben, oder? 

Die PCGH gab's auf der Plattform auch regelmäßig illegal zum Download, btw. Daher freut es mich, wenn die schön verknackt werden.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die PCGH gab's auf der Plattform auch regelmäßig illegal zum Download,


Und wieso habt ihr den Link nicht verteilt? Ich dusselige Kuh kaufe mir immer das Heft und man könnte das einfach für umsonst herunterladen? Und wie ich von den engagierten Raubkopieren dieses Forums gelernt habe, entsteht ja niemandem ein Schaden, wenn ich eine Raubkopie nutze und kein Heft kaufe.  Ironie Ende

Ich gehe fest davon aus, dass auch alle Downloader ermittelt werden. Das läuft automatisiert und tausende von Abmahnanwälten werden reich werden.


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*

Noch nie von der Seite gehört.



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Echt, es gibt so kaputte Raubkopierer, die für schneller beziehbare illegale Daten zahlen ... aber eben nicht legal kaufen? Da muss man aber wirklich ein verdrehtes Hirn haben, oder?


Stimmt ist schon komisch. Aber insgesamt können sie bestimmt dann unbegrenzt saugen und sparen  letztendlich trotzdem viel Geld.

Nur wenn dann eine Abmahnung kommt wirds teuer...


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Aktion abgeschaltet*



Kenny- schrieb:


> Angeblich wollen sie auch gegen Downloader vorgehen, aber dass denke ich weniger... Selbst wenn man dort mit seinen Bankdaten o.ä. bezahlt haben sollte. Ich denke, sie werden gegen die dicken Uploader angehen, aber die haben (hoffentlich) einen VPN genutzt... Früher oder später wird es einen neuen "Stern" am Himmel geben. War bei Rapidshare oder Megaupload ähnlich.


Da gibts noch genug Sterne am Himmel.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich gehe fest davon aus, dass auch alle Downloader ermittelt werden. Das läuft automatisiert und tausende von Abmahnanwälten werden reich werden.



Da es ein Strafverfahren ist, haben da Abmahnanwälte nichts zu melden.
Und in den Behörden herrscht immer noch das Papier.



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Echt, es gibt so kaputte Raubkopierer, die für schneller beziehbare illegale Daten zahlen ... aber eben nicht legal kaufen? Da muss man aber wirklich ein verdrehtes Hirn haben, oder?



Anscheinend schon, sonst würden die Hoster nicht so viele Premium-Optionen anbieten.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Echt, es gibt so kaputte Raubkopierer, die für schneller beziehbare illegale Daten zahlen ... aber eben nicht legal kaufen? Da muss man aber wirklich ein verdrehtes Hirn haben, oder?
> 
> Die PCGH gab's auf der Plattform auch regelmäßig illegal zum Download, btw. Daher freut es mich, wenn die schön verknackt werden.
> 
> ...


Es lädt ohnehin keiner mehr den ganzen Kram. Da geht es nur um pron.
 so down, mirror abgelaufen, nix aktuelles...
https://abload.de/img/pcghrmkyo.jpg


----------



## DKK007 (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*

Wobei ich mich Frage, wer sich die ganze Arbeit macht und das PCGH-Heft einscannt.


----------



## blautemple (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich gehe fest davon aus, dass auch alle Downloader ermittelt werden. Das läuft automatisiert und tausende von Abmahnanwälten werden reich werden.



Die Mühlen der Justiz mahlen langsam und selbst wenn, die Downloader können nur ermittelt werden wenn die tatsächlich blöd genug waren keinen VPN zu nutzen und selbst dann muss das jetzt echt schnell gehen da die Daten beim ISP nicht lange vorgehalten werden. Ich fürchte also da wird am Ende niemand belangt.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*

Warum auch? Ich lad was ich will. Das Internet ist doch wie ein Laden in dem Diebesgut verschenkt wird. Alle gucken zu, keiner macht ihn dicht.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



blautemple schrieb:


> Die Mühlen der Justiz mahlen langsam und selbst wenn, die Downloader können nur ermittelt werden wenn die tatsächlich blöd genug waren keinen VPN zu nutzen und selbst dann muss das jetzt echt schnell gehen da die Daten beim ISP nicht lange vorgehalten werden. Ich fürchte also da wird am Ende niemand belangt.



Wenn jemand einen Premium-Account hat, gibt es Zahlungsdaten und die müssen wegen der Steuer jahrelang aufbewahrt werden.

Und wenn die Leute gar noch öffentlich damit prahlen oder nach illegalen Daten fragen, müssen die sich auch nicht wundern, wenn sie erwischt werden. 
Anschlag in Halle: Durchsuchung bei zwei Maennern in Moenchengladbach - Investigatives - Nachrichten - WDR


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*

Ist doch ne Hexenjagd! Auch hier gilt: Die kleinen hängt man, die Großen läßt man laufen.
Man lädt seine Filme und Games heutzutage mit max speed bei Google Drive, aber da gehen sie nicht hin und machen alles dicht.


----------



## INU.ID (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand einen Premium-Account hat, gibt es Zahlungsdaten und die müssen wegen der Steuer jahrelang aufbewahrt werden.


Was alleine aber noch gar nichts aussagt, da der Dienst an sich bzw. dessen Nutzung ja nicht illegal war. Viele User hatten dort kostenpflichtige Accounts um zb. legale und frei verfügbare Mods o.ä. zu teilen. Ein Beleg an Share-Online Geld für seinen Account bezahlt zu haben sagt daher alleine erstmal gar nichts aus. Es war ja auch möglich anonym mit zb. einer Bezahlkarte aus dem Handel (Paysafecard?) seinen Account zu bezahlen, oder mit (Bonus-) Punkten generierte Accounts zu erwerben. Ebenso konnte/kann man solche Dienste mit einem VPN nutzen.

Es ist schon sehr unwahrscheinlich dass die Strafverfolgung hier auch die Downloader in den Fokus nimmt.

Aufwand und Kosten = Elite-Boss-Level, Nutzen = gegen 0.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*

Der einzige Nutzen den ich hier sehe wenn gegen Downloader vorgegangen wird ist die Abschreckung in der Szene.
Natürlich steht der Aufwand in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen - die paar Hundert Euro die man einem Downloader vielleicht abklagen kann sind ja Peanuts gegenüber den Power-Uploadern (die man sicher suchen geht).

Aber wenn man in Nachrichten und Internet findet, dass Leute die reine Downloader waren zahlen mussten ist das der GVU vermutlich sehr viel wert da es Nachahmer abschreckt.


Die Frage ist nur: WIe wollen sie (gerichtlich standfest) an die Downloader kommen? Da müssten sehr viele Worst-cases für den Downloader eintreffen.
Selbst wenn er ein Premiumkunde war und mit offenen Bankdaten bezahlt hat und kein VPN genutzt hat - also völlig offen war - der Besitz eines SO-Accounts ist legal. Man müsste also nachweisen was heruntergeladen wurde - und SO speichert nach eigenen Angaben nichts außer einer Woche lang die reine Datenmenge (also nur wie viel, nicht was) um Drosselgrenzen zu kontrollieren (maximales Downloadlimit pro Woche und Account).

Um einen Downloader zu verknacken müsste also folgendes passieren:
- Nutzer war Premium-Kunde und hat mit klardaten gezahlt (Bankverbindung, Handy, sonstwas)
- Nutzer hat illegale Daten gesugt
- SO hat entgegen seiner Angaben alles genau geloggt welcher Account wann welche Dateien gezogen hat (warum sollten sie das tun?)
- Die heruntergeladenen Dateien sind noch immer vorhanden und nicht verschlüsselt/passwortgeschützt (da nachgewiesen werden muss dass der Inhalt illegal ist)
- Ich bin mir nicht sicher da kein Jurist aber man müsste iirc noch nachweisen dass die Dateien auch tatsächlich beim Nutzer sind was nur per Hausdurchsuchung möglich wäre

Alles in allem siehts wohl so aus wie Tarnkappe schon schreibt:


			
				Tarnkappe schrieb:
			
		

> Die kleinen Uploader zu ermitteln und strafrechtlich zu verfolgen, wird  den Mitarbeitern wohl schon zu aufwändig sein. Geschweige denn die  Vielzahl an Downloadern strafrechtlich zu belangen. Die momentane Panik  ist nachvollziehbar aber nicht begründet. Rein theoretisch droht den  Usern als auch den Uploadern eine Freiheitsstrafe von maximal drei  Jahren oder eine Geldstrafe. Handeln die Täter gewerblich, drohen nach §  108a UrhG sogar bis zu fünf Jahre Freiheitsentzug. Doch wenn man sich  die vergangenen Verfahren anschaut, so haben sich die Staatsanwälte  zumeist mit den Betreibern der Projekte und Nutznießern im großen Umfang  zufriedengegeben.
> Schon wegen des minimalen Gegenstandswertes wird es zu keinen  zivilrechtlichen Abmahnungen kommen! Downloader werden wahrscheinlich  mal wieder straffrei wegkommen. Uploader ohne große Erträge auch.  Spannend wird es nur für die Personen, die durch ihre Uploads etwas im  gewerbsmäßigen Umfang verdient haben. Das sind aber nur wenige Personen  und die dürften sich entsprechend abgesichert haben. Natürlich können  wir das nicht versprechen. Aber es gibt gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeiten und  Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## aloha84 (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*

Der umsatz von 50 mio innerhalb eines jahres ist krass.


----------



## deady1000 (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*

1.) Der Umsatz ist wirklich enorm. Wenn man das so liest, dann dürfte wohl klar sein, dass es bald einen Nachrücker gibt, der den Job übernimmt, wenn es um so viel Kohle geht.

2.) Ich nutze überall wo ich es für nötig befinde für meinen gesamten Datenverkehr einen *VPN mit Killswitch*. Jeder sollte dies tun.
Des Weiteren würde ich niemals meine eigenen persönlichen Daten angeben. Dafür gibt es Fake-User-Generatoren und Wegwerf-Mails.
Wer sich beim Downloaden auf solchen Seiten erwischen lässt ist selbst Schuld. Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass man dies tun sollte.
Nur meine Meinung.


----------



## INU.ID (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Der umsatz von 50 mio innerhalb eines jahres ist krass.


Zwischen April 2008 und Oktober 2017 liegen etwas mehr als nur ein Jahr.


----------



## deady1000 (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*

Sind trotzdem noch so grob 435.000€ durchschnittlich pro Monat. 
Gut, klar, die letzten Jahre und Monate waren sicherlich die fettesten, aber trotzdem ist das Geschäft schon krass lukrativ.
Kein Wunder, dass die so enorm in Server investieren konnten.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*

Wobei das halt im internationalen Vergleich auch recht wenig ist, wenn man sich mal anschaut, was Amazon mit seinen Servern für Umsätze macht.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der einzige Nutzen den ich hier sehe wenn gegen Downloader vorgegangen wird ist die Abschreckung in der Szene.


Von einer Szene braucht man gar nicht zu sprechen. Man muß nur googlen, nicht mal mit der Absicht zu laden,  und wird mit "Angeboten" bedient.
Folge:
1. Das Internet ist ein rechtsfreier Raum
2. Wer dort Geschäfte macht, trägt das Risiko.

Ich wünsche keine Diskussion über Punkt 1. Wo immer ihr guckt, was immer ihr auf YT hört, es wurde privat und unter Verstoß gegen das Copyright hochgeladen.


----------



## ruokanga (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Echt, es gibt so kaputte Raubkopierer, die für schneller beziehbare illegale Daten zahlen ... aber eben nicht legal kaufen? Da muss man aber wirklich ein verdrehtes Hirn haben, oder?
> 
> Die PCGH gab's auf der Plattform auch regelmäßig illegal zum Download, btw. Daher freut es mich, wenn die schön verknackt werden.
> 
> ...



Die mag es geben ... Aber auch solche wie mich, die auch legal kaufen, aber ohne Onlinezwang oder Vertriebsplattform gekauftes Offline zocken möchten; sich eine Spielepartition wünschen, die so bleibt wie sie ist, wenn das Betriebssystem mal neu drauf muss, ohne immer wieder Terrabytes runterladen zu müssen etc pp. Backup einrichten ist auch sinnvoll, ohne jedes Game immer wieder runterladen zu müssen. Oder ein Spiel mal an den Cousin weitergeben, der nur DSL 10.000 hat und sich freut, das es nach dem Kopieren einfach mal läuft, ohne Zwangsupdate! Klick and Go. Oder die schnell und unkompliziert eine Windows-ISO, und gerade MAC ISO brauchen, die willkürlich von Apple eingestellt werden, nutzen diese Möglichkeit ebenso o. ä.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*

Die Windows-Iso bekommt man doch einfach über Winfuture oder bei Win10 den MediaCreator.
Windows 7 Professional mit Service Pack 1 - ISO-Datei Download

Die Uplayspiele lassen sich nach den ganzen Updates auf eine externe Platte ziehen und übertragen. Anschließend im Uplay den Pfad zum Spiel suchen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



ruokanga schrieb:


> Die mag es geben ... Aber auch solche wie mich, die auch legal kaufen, aber ohne Onlinezwang oder Vertriebsplattform gekauftes Offline zocken möchten; sich eine Spielepartition wünschen, die so bleibt wie sie ist, wenn das Betriebssystem mal neu drauf muss, ohne immer wieder Terrabytes runterladen zu müssen etc pp. Backup einrichten ist auch sinnvoll, ohne jedes Game immer wieder runterladen zu müssen. Oder ein Spiel mal an den Cousin weitergeben, der nur DSL 10.000 hat und sich freut, das es nach dem Kopieren einfach mal läuft, ohne Zwangsupdate! Klick and Go. Oder die schnell und unkompliziert eine Windows-ISO, und gerade MAC ISO brauchen, die willkürlich von Apple eingestellt werden, nutzen diese Möglichkeit ebenso o. ä.


Wenn du die Spieldaten aus dem Steam oder Origin Ordner sicherst, kannst du sie nach einer Neuinstallation des Systems wiederverwenden.


----------



## cuban13581 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*

Für die Ermittlungsbehörden wird es sehr schwierig werden -Downloader zur Verantwortung zu ziehen. Denn die entsprechenden IP Adressen werden natürlich nur vom File Hoster Service selbst gespeichert. Und die werden nur maximal 1 Woche aufbewahrt -wenn überhaupt. Außerdem ist der Streitwert bei einen reinen Download bei einen OCH Service deutlich geringer, da man die Dateien dort nicht an andere weitergibt. Und für ein paar Euro macht sich kein Anwalt der Welt die Hände schmutzig. Wenn dann wird man versuchen an die großen Fische  heranzukommen. Diese benutzen aber natürlich meistens ein VPN Service. Man sollte aber trotzdem davon die Finger lassen! Vieles was dort angeboten wird, ist auch oft mit Malware verseucht. Gerade bei Programmen oder auch Spielen.


----------



## colormix (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der einzige Nutzen den ich hier sehe wenn gegen Downloader vorgegangen wird ist die Abschreckung in der Szene.



Oder Abmahnanwälte  wenn die daran kommen an die Daten , Behörden schnüffeln auch hier zu lande gerne in den User  Daten rum  , 
Downloader   nicht   Verfolgt   werden glaube  ich weniger  es  ist ein   Verstoß   Gegen  Gesetz  da halten  unsere Behörden  gerne beide Hände  offen um  zu kassieren   die  Staatskasse  zu füllen .



deady1000 schrieb:


> 1.) Der Umsatz ist wirklich enorm. Wenn man das so liest, dann dürfte wohl klar sein
> .



Bei  dem  Umsatz   dann noch  Warten das man Erwischt  wird  selber  schult ,  zwischen  den Zeilen lesen dann weiß  jeder  was     ich meine  Die  Welt ist  Groß  und  Rund .


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



colormix schrieb:


> Oder Abmahnanwälte  wenn die daran kommen an die Daten


Setzt Dich mal mit dem Thema auseinander ... Diskussion - Initiative AW3P und das sind noch nicht alle!
Wenn man sich im Netz legal verhält. kann man trotzdem von solch unschönen Anwälten angeschrieben werden.


colormix schrieb:


> Downloader   nicht   Verfolgt   werden glaube  ich weniger  es  ist ein   Verstoß   Gegen  Gesetz  da halten  unsere Behörden  gerne beide Hände  offen um  zu kassieren   die  Staatskasse  zu füllen .


Man kann auch ein Downloader laufen lassen zbsp: SoundCloud – Listen to free music and podcasts on SoundCloud.  Diese kann man Downloaden solange der Urheber diese Werke Kostenlos zur Verfügung stellt.
Der Staat hat zum teil weniger zu tun. Frag Dich selber warum dieser solche Abmahnanwälte frei handeln lässt. Diese Anwälte verstoßen permanent gegen das Gesetz.


colormix schrieb:


> Bei  dem  Umsatz   dann noch  Warten das man Erwischt  wird  selber  schult ,


Die Konten befinden sich, wenn er schlau gewesen ist auf einem ausländischen Konto. Wenn er wieder draußen ist sagt er: Aufenthalt war schön im Knast. Fliege jetzt in die Karibik und lass die Bälle baumeln!


----------



## c1i (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



colormix schrieb:


> Downloader   nicht   Verfolgt   werden glaube  ich weniger  es  ist ein   Verstoß   Gegen  Gesetz  da halten  unsere Behörden  gerne beide Hände  offen um  zu kassieren   die  Staatskasse  zu füllen .



Ergibt keinen Sinn. 

Zum einen lohnt es sich nicht, einen einzelnen Downloader zu belangen, zum anderen hat der Staat überhaupt nichts von dem Geld. Das ist Zivilrecht.


----------



## deady1000 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



c1i schrieb:


> Zum einen lohnt es sich nicht, einen einzelnen Downloader zu belangen, zum anderen hat der Staat überhaupt nichts von dem Geld. Das ist Zivilrecht.


Wenn kleine Downloader abgemahnt werden, dann gleich in einer größeren Gruppe, zb hunderte oder tausende, wovon dann die gepackt werden, die mit ihrer echten IP geladen haben.
Sprich die suchen sich dann einen Film oder einen Song raus und machen Abmahnungen für alle IPs fertig und gucken was bei rum kommt.
Pro Fall ziehen die da dann was im drei bis vierstelligen Bereich raus. Also in der Masse kann das schon lohnen.

Mir ist kein Fall bekannt, wo sie jemanden gepackt haben, der einen VPN genutzt hat.
Wenn jemand natürlich irgendein Login abwechselnd mit VPN und echter IP verwendet, dann wird's auch schnell wieder gefählich.
Und bezahlen sollte man für vermeintlich illegale Aktivitäten im Internet natürlich niemals, außer vielleicht mit Bitcoins, die sich derjenige zuvor irgendwie nicht-zurückverfolgbar beschafft hat.
Aber auch davon würde ich abraten. Wenn man für irgendwas bezahlen muss, ist es wahrscheinlich auch kriminell. ^^

Man ist natürlich nie davor sicher, dass der VPN-Anbieter mal die echte IP rausrückt, aber da muss man eben gucken welchen Anbieter man wählt.
Im Bestfall einen, der seine Nutzungsdaten regelmäßig schreddert. Und man sollte auch nicht immer den beliebtesten Anbieter wählen, sondern sich auch ruhig mal die anderen ansehen.
Gibt ja glücklicherweise hunderte.

Bezüglich Viren: Man kann auch ne Windows- oder Ubuntu-VM nutzen, um sich vor Malware zu schützen.
Wenn da was passiert, setzt man sie halt zum letzten Backup (vor dem Systemstart) zurück.
Man kann auch innerhalb der VM den VPN aktivieren oder von dort aus ins TOR-Netzwerk gehen o.ä.
Ach es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten sich abzusichern...

Für 0815-Filesharing auf Share-Online reichts wohl allemal.
Kein Anwalt beisst sich dafür die Zähne aus. Dann sich lieber an die Hoster hängen.

PS: Das war hier keine Anleitung. Diese Dinge stehen alle frei im Netz bzw sind bekannt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



deady1000 schrieb:


> Pro Fall ziehen die da dann was im drei bis vierstelligen Bereich raus. Also in der Masse kann das schon lohnen.



Diesmal nicht.
Bei P2P ist das so, da man hier automatisch das Zeug auch HOCHlädt. Dann haste nen Streitwert von einigen Hundert Euro weil du weiterverteilt/Schaden angerichtet hast.

Downloader bei OCHs können nur mit dem Streitwert abgemahnt werden den das produkt hätte wenn mans gekauft hätte (und das noch ohne Mehrwertsteuer^^). Bedeutet wenns ein aktueller Film wäre den sie sich raussuchen und abmahnen wollen wäre der Streitwert der Bruttopreis der Kinokarte. Anders gesagt Größenordnung 10€.
Den Abmahnanwalt will ich sehen der für 10€ Streitwert ein Schreiben aufsetzt.

Downloader abmahnen wäre nur dann rentabel wenn man einem einzelnen Downloader hunderte Verstöße eindeutig nachweisen könnte und für jeden verstoß die 10€ verlangt so dass man wieder in die Tausender kommt. Aber das nachzuweisen wäre extremst aufwändig (da man jede Einzeldatei nachweisen müsste) und eigentlich nur per Hausdurchsuchung wirklich machbar indem man nachsieht was der Downloader tatsächlich geladen und gepeichert hat. Das ist zwar juristisch möglich aber ich gleube kaum dass ein Richter (der die Sachlage gelesen und verstanden hat) wegen eines solchen Anfangsverdachtes ne HD anordnet.


----------



## c1i (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



deady1000 schrieb:


> Wenn kleine Downloader abgemahnt werden, dann gleich in einer größeren Gruppe, zb hunderte oder tausende, wovon dann die gepackt werden, die mit ihrer echten IP geladen haben.
> Sprich die suchen sich dann einen Film oder einen Song raus und machen Abmahnungen für alle IPs fertig und gucken was bei rum kommt.



Bitte ein Beispiel bei dem es sich nicht um P2P-Sharing handelt. Bei einem OCH ist mir kein einzelner solcher Fall bekannt. Beim P2P geht es dann auch um den Upload, da sich der einzelne Download finanziell eben gar nicht rechnet.


----------



## deady1000 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Diesmal nicht.
> Bei P2P ist das so, da man hier automatisch das Zeug auch HOCHlädt. Dann haste nen Streitwert von einigen Hundert Euro weil du weiterverteilt/Schaden angerichtet hast.
> 
> Downloader bei OCHs können nur mit dem Streitwert abgemahnt werden den das produkt hätte wenn mans gekauft hätte (und das noch ohne Mehrwertsteuer^^). Bedeutet wenns ein aktueller Film wäre den sie sich raussuchen und abmahnen wollen wäre der Streitwert der Bruttopreis der Kinokarte. Anders gesagt Größenordnung 10€.
> Den Abmahnanwalt will ich sehen der für 10€ Streitwert ein Schreiben aufsetzt.



Ah ok, danke für die Info.
Ja ich hatte noch die Zahlen von P2P im Kopf.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Die Konten befinden sich, wenn er schlau gewesen ist auf einem ausländischen Konto. Wenn er wieder draußen ist sagt er: Aufenthalt war schön im Knast. Fliege jetzt in die Karibik und lass die Bälle baumeln!



Nur können auch die eingefroren werden. 
Zumal solche Sachen 30 Jahre lang eintreibbar sind.


----------



## colormix (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



c1i schrieb:


> Ergibt keinen Sinn.
> 
> zum anderen hat der Staat überhaupt nichts von dem Geld. Das ist Zivilrecht.



Der Staat verdient  sehr Gut daran die MwSt. auf die Anwaltskosten  um so mehr Fälle um so mehr Geld  kommt rein .

Genau Informieren


----------



## c1i (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



colormix schrieb:


> Genau Informieren



Na dann mach das mal. Einen Downloader abzumahnen kostet mehr als es einbringt. Also macht das niemand und der Staat hat eine Einnahme der MwSt. von 0,00 Euro. Anderen vorwerfen, sie sollen sich informieren, sollte man vermeiden, wenn man das selbst nicht getan hat.


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Downloader abmahnen wäre nur dann rentabel wenn man einem einzelnen Downloader hunderte Verstöße eindeutig nachweisen könnte und für jeden verstoß die 10€ verlangt so dass man wieder in die Tausender kommt. Aber das nachzuweisen wäre extremst aufwändig (da man jede Einzeldatei nachweisen müsste) und eigentlich nur per Hausdurchsuchung wirklich machbar indem man nachsieht was der Downloader tatsächlich geladen und gepeichert hat. Das ist zwar juristisch möglich aber ich gleube kaum dass ein Richter (der die Sachlage gelesen und verstanden hat) wegen eines solchen Anfangsverdachtes ne HD anordnet.



Aber wer speichert das?
Wenn man sich illegal einen Film ausm Netz zieht, guckt man den und löscht den danach wieder und fertig. 
Du müsstest dann aufwändig eine SSD/HDD rekonstruieren um den Film als Fragment wieder herstellen zu können. Viel zu aufwändig. Viel zu teuer.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*

Soviel ich weiß gibt es doch ein neues Gesetz, dass Abmahn-Anwälte auch nicht mehr soviel kassieren dürfen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wer speichert das?



Es gibt Leute die gefühlte 100TB an solchem Zeug horten (keine Ahnung ob man das überhaupt jemals konsumieren kann).
Also WENN die gegen Downloader überhaupt vorgehen wollen UND es solche ausufernden Logs gibt auf den Servern wird man sicherlich die heraussuchen wo das Logfile behauptet derjenige hat in den letzten 3 Jahren 100TB gezogen. 

Aber zugegeben, die Leute die derart viel Material speichern dürften wohl eher auch die sein, dies hochladen... an die will man ja sowieso ran.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wer speichert das?
> Wenn man sich illegal einen Film ausm Netz zieht, guckt man den und löscht den danach wieder und fertig.
> Du müsstest dann aufwändig eine SSD/HDD rekonstruieren um den Film als Fragment wieder herstellen zu können. Viel zu aufwändig. Viel zu teuer.


Warum sollte man seine Sachen denn löschen? Stell dir mal vor, du brauchst mal wieder was und alle Mirror sind down. So blöd muß man erst mal sein.
Aber wer halt saugt, was immer ihm unterkommt, der muß halt auch bald löschen...

Mal was Allgemeines:
Ist hier lesen und schreiben mit Adblocker leechen? Ist doch das Gleiche! Aber wo sind die Abmahnanwälte?


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ist hier lesen und schreiben mit Adblocker leechen? Ist doch das Gleiche!



Klar, Inhalte die PCGH offen auf ihrer eigenen Seite zur Verfügung stellt ansehen ohne Werbebanner ist natürlich das gleiche wie Inhalte ansehen, die vom Rechteinhaber nicht bereitgestellt werden und von irgendwelchen Plattformen bezogen werden wo andere User sie illegal verbreitet haben. 
Übrigens bist du wenn du das Forum ansprichst bei Anmeldung einen Nutzungsvertrag mit dem Plattformbetreiber eingegangen. Da steht drin dass du hier lesen und schreiben darfst so lange du dich an die Forenregeln hältst (nur lesen geht sogar ohne). Ich glaube nicht dass du was vergleichbares mit Sony Entertainment hast als Beispiel. 

Also manchmal muss man sich schon an den Kopf fassen was Leute sich so vorstellen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*

Spielt doch alles keine Rolle. Fakt ist doch, daß die erwünschte Gegenleistung nicht erbracht wird, der Dienst nicht mehr wirtschaftlich ist.


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Warum sollte man seine Sachen denn löschen? Stell dir mal vor, du brauchst mal wieder was und alle Mirror sind down. So blöd muß man erst mal sein.
> Aber wer halt saugt, was immer ihm unterkommt, der muß halt auch bald löschen...
> 
> Mal was Allgemeines:
> Ist hier lesen und schreiben mit Adblocker leechen? Ist doch das Gleiche! Aber wo sind die Abmahnanwälte?



Die Zeit der Asblocker wird auch irgendwann zu Ende gehen wenn die Browser die Schnittstellen dafür schließen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*

Bleiben noch Adguard oder Admuncher. Es wird immer Angebote geben, denn die Werbung ist einfach überall aggressiv, störend, ressourcenfressend und sogar gefährlich.


----------



## deady1000 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wer speichert das?
> Wenn man sich illegal einen Film ausm Netz zieht, guckt man den und löscht den danach wieder und fertig.
> Du müsstest dann aufwändig eine SSD/HDD rekonstruieren um den Film als Fragment wieder herstellen zu können. Viel zu aufwändig. Viel zu teuer.


Und dann gibt es solche Assis wie mich, die ihre Festplatten alle mit Bitlocker verschlüsseln. 


Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Spielt doch alles keine Rolle. Fakt ist  doch, daß die erwünschte Gegenleistung nicht erbracht wird, der Dienst  nicht mehr wirtschaftlich ist.


Die verdienen ja auch noch anders.
Zum Beispiel mit Clickbait und mobilen Seiten.
Gibt genug Leute, die auf'm Handy keinen Adblocker haben.
Das reicht schon um so einen Server laufen zu lassen.

Außerdem zieht so ein Forum ja auch die Leute an und auch künftige Kunden, die die Plus-Artikel kaufen oder die Zeitschrift abonnieren.


Threshold schrieb:


> Die  Zeit der Adblocker wird auch irgendwann zu Ende gehen wenn die Browser  die Schnittstellen dafür schließen.


Dann gibt's halt andere Browser.
In Zeiten wo man überall Open-Source bekommt, kann man sich so einen Browser auch selbst bauen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



deady1000 schrieb:


> Und dann gibt es solche Assis wie mich, die ihre Festplatten alle mit Bitlocker verschlüsseln.



Ich hab auch alle meine Datenträger die irgendwelche persönlicheren Dinge von mir enthalten verschlüsselt (VeraCrypt). Aber nicht weil da irgendwelche illegalen Sachen drauf wären sondern weil ich keinen Bock drauf hab dass jemand der mir meine externe Festplatte klaut irgendwelche Partyfotos von mir verteilen kann die mich (und viele Freunde) zu einem Leben in Arbeitslosigkeit verdammen würden.


----------



## deady1000 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hab auch alle meine Datenträger die irgendwelche persönlicheren Dinge von mir enthalten verschlüsselt (VeraCrypt). Aber nicht weil da irgendwelche illegalen Sachen drauf wären sondern weil ich keinen Bock drauf hab dass jemand der mir meine externe Festplatte klaut irgendwelche Partyfotos von mir verteilen kann die mich (und viele Freunde) zu einem Leben in Arbeitslosigkeit verdammen würden.


Ich aus dem gleichen Grund.
Mir ist das einfach zu heikel, dass irgendwer die Platten ausbauen kann und die dann mit einem Zweitrechner ausliest.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*

Ich verschlüssel meine Festplatten nicht. Nachher kriege ich die nicht mehr entschlüsselt.


----------



## deady1000 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich verschlüssel meine Festplatten nicht. Nachher kriege ich die nicht mehr entschlüsselt.


Berechtigter Einwand, aber das ist ein allgemeines Problem bei Datensicherung auf Festplatten.
Dir kann auch eine nicht-verschlüsselte Platte abrauchen. Daher immer für Redundanz sorgen.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



deady1000 schrieb:


> Berechtigter Einwand, aber das ist ein allgemeines Problem bei Datensicherung auf Festplatten.
> Dir kann auch eine nicht-verschlüsselte Platte abrauchen. Daher immer für Redundanz sorgen.


Meine wichtigsten Daten habe ich ja auf mehreren Datenträgern. Intern & extern.


----------



## c1i (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*

Am besten ist dann wohl eine verschlüsselte Platte zum Arbeiten und eine unverschlüsselte als Backup in einem Hochsicherheitssafe. Da kann dann nichts mehr schiefgehen.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn man sich illegal einen Film ausm Netz zieht, guckt man den und löscht den danach wieder und fertig.



Also bei mir landen alle Filme im Archiv. 
Wobei die meisten halt legal aus der Mediathek stammen.




deady1000 schrieb:


> Und dann gibt es solche Assis wie mich, die ihre Festplatten alle mit Bitlocker verschlüsseln.



Wobei Bitlocker auch Schwachstellen hat, wenn man nicht direkt von ner Backdoor reden will. 
Da ist TC/VC schon besser. 


deady1000 schrieb:


> Dann gibt's halt andere Browser.
> In Zeiten wo man überall Open-Source bekommt, kann man sich so einen Browser auch selbst bauen.



FF und Chromium sind doch schon offen.


----------



## deady1000 (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei Bitlocker auch Schwachstellen hat, wenn man nicht direkt von ner Backdoor reden will.
> Da ist TC/VC schon besser.


Ist mir bekannt. Ich mag Bitlocker aber sehr gern, weil es so einfach zu benutzen ist und man dafür keine Zusatzsoftware benötigt.
Es gibt besagte Backdoors, aber die sind nur einem ganz speziellem Kreis bekannt. So weit ich weiß sind keine Anleitungen zum Knacken im Umlauf.
Denke solche Platten werden nur (von MS?/Geheimdiensten?) entschlüsselt, wenn es wirklich um die nationale Sicherheit geht oder so.

So nötig hab ich es aber nicht bzw so sensible Daten habe ich einfach nicht, dass da irgendwer kommen würde und das macht. 
Für 0815-Diebe reicht so eine Verschlüsselung allemal.

Und für den ganz harten Shit, kann man sich auch auf dem Bitlocker-Drive einen VeraCrypt-Container anlegen, den man dann mit verschachtelter "AES-Twofish-Serpent"-Verschlüsselung und einem ellenlangen Passwort schützen kann.
Das ist dann je nach Passwortlänge für Jahrhunderte, oder länger, unknackbar. 



> Breaking a symmetric 256-bit key by brute force requires 2[SUP]128[/SUP] times more computational power than a 128-bit key. Fifty supercomputers that could check a billion billion (10[SUP]18[/SUP]) AES keys per second (if such a device could ever be made) would, in theory, require about 3×10[SUP]51[/SUP] years to exhaust the 256-bit key space.



Ist ja alles nur hypothetisch.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



deady1000 schrieb:


> Ich aus dem gleichen Grund.
> Mir ist das einfach zu heikel, dass irgendwer die Platten ausbauen kann und die dann mit einem Zweitrechner ausliest.



Wer interessiert sich für deine Fotos?
Vorsicht -- du wirst verfolgt. Es sind jeden Tag immer wieder neue Verfolger.


----------



## deady1000 (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wer interessiert sich für deine Fotos?
> Vorsicht -- du wirst verfolgt. Es sind jeden Tag immer wieder neue Verfolger.


Es geht auch um's gute Gefühl, dass die Daten, vor wem auch immer, sicher sind.
Ich brauche da keinen spezifischen Verdächtigen. Daher verschlüsseln und gut ist.


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*

Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt, dann müßte man sein Daten sogar noch an mindestens zwei verschiedenen Orten aufbewaren.
Falls es mal zum Brandfall kommt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt, dann müßte man sein Daten sogar noch an mindestens zwei verschiedenen Orten aufbewaren.
> Falls es mal zum Brandfall kommt.



Das mache ich seit rund 20 Jahren so. 

Die Daten die wirklich unwiederbringlich sind (Partyfotos von vor ewigen Zeiten beispielsweise) habe ich mehrfach gesichert und eine Kopie liegt immer räumlich einige Kilometer getrennt von den anderen - eben gegen Einbruch/Diebstahl oder Brand.


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Daten die wirklich unwiederbringlich sind (Partyfotos von vor ewigen Zeiten beispielsweise) habe ich mehrfach gesichert und eine Kopie liegt immer räumlich einige Kilometer getrennt von den anderen - eben gegen Einbruch/Diebstahl oder Brand.


Das will ich auch noch machen.

Wir gut sind USB Sticks zum dauerhaften Speichern von Daten?
Die wichtigsten Familienbilder und Videos würde ich da draufziehen und z.B. bei Eltern oder Schwiegereltern aufbewaren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



RyzA schrieb:


> Wir gut sind USB Sticks zum dauerhaften Speichern von Daten?



Ungeeignet - wie jede (aktuelle, consumermäßige) Form von NAND-Flash. Flash ist ne Anhäufung winziger Kondensatoren über deren Ladungszustände Daten gespeichert werden. Kondensatoren verlieren aber ihre Ladung über die Zeit und die Daten werden korrupt. Das ist kein problem bei SSDs beispielsweise da die interne Routine sowas immer "auffrischt" - das geht aber natürlich nur, wenn die SSD hin und wieder mal am Strom hängt.

Kurz: Wenn du deine Flashlaufwerke (SSD, USB-Stick,...) alle paar Wochen mal ne Weile ansteckst ist das kein problem (billig Chinasticks die sowas gar nicht können ausgenommen). Wenn du dagegen planst die Dinger ein mal zu beschreiben und dann Jahrelang irgendwo zu verstauen werden deine Daten sich langsam verflüchtigen. Für derartige Backups (1x schreiben, Jahrzehnte aufheben) gibts die "M-DISC".


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ungeeignet - wie jede (aktuelle, consumermäßige) Form von NAND-Flash. Flash ist ne Anhäufung winziger Kondensatoren über deren Ladungszustände Daten gespeichert werden. Kondensatoren verlieren aber ihre Ladung über die Zeit und die Daten werden korrupt. Das ist kein problem bei SSDs beispielsweise da die interne Routine sowas immer "auffrischt" - das geht aber natürlich nur, wenn die SSD hin und wieder mal am Strom hängt.
> 
> Kurz: Wenn du deine Flashlaufwerke (SSD, USB-Stick,...) alle paar Wochen mal ne Weile ansteckst ist das kein problem (billig Chinasticks die sowas gar nicht können ausgenommen). Wenn du dagegen planst die Dinger ein mal zu beschreiben und dann Jahrelang irgendwo zu verstauen werden deine Daten sich langsam verflüchtigen. Für derartige Backups (1x schreiben, Jahrzehnte aufheben) gibts die "M-DISC".


Ok, danke für die Infos. Oder dann eben weiterhin die klassische externe HDD.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



RyzA schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Infos. Oder dann eben weiterhin die klassische externe HDD.



Einfach auf den Tesafilm als Speichermedium warten. Der wäre perfekt für sowas. 
Frag mich aber nicht, wann der mal kommt.


----------



## deady1000 (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



RyzA schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Infos. Oder dann eben weiterhin die klassische externe HDD.


Ne vernüftig dimensionierte Festplatte ist auch deutlich billiger als M-Discs in gleicher Größe.
Wenn man die gut wegpackt (Sicherheitskopie), dann passiert damit auch nix - ist ja innen geschützt.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*



RyzA schrieb:


> Wir gut sind USB Sticks zum dauerhaften Speichern von Daten?



Wie sagte mal ein Kollege: Alle nur auf USB-Sticks gespeicherten Daten sind als verloren anzusehen.



deady1000 schrieb:


> Ne vernüftig dimensionierte Festplatte ist auch deutlich billiger als M-Discs in gleicher Größe.
> Wenn man die gut wegpackt (Sicherheitskopie), dann passiert damit auch nix - ist ja innen geschützt.



Hauptproblem ist bei gelagerten Platten oft die Elektronik.


----------



## Alephthau (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*

Hi,



Szenehoster Roundup: RapidGator sperrt Uploader, GO Unlimited down



Goodbye RapidVideo: Betreiber gibt freiwillig auf



Panik bei Filehostern? RapidGator sperrt Uploader aus Deutschland - WinFuture.de



Gruß



Alef


----------



## INU.ID (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Q624g4ZzfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*

Irgendwie hätte ich vom Solmecke mehr erwartet als 2 Wochen später die absoluten Basics erneut wiederzugeben die bereits in der Pressemitteilung standen.
Mal ehrlich: Die Frage "was droht Nutzern" aus dem Titel ist höchstens angerissen aber nicht annähernd beantwortet worden.


----------



## 10jpr (1. November 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*

Mir doch egal, hab Zugang zu mehren FTP 

Komme damit logischerweise noch vor den Scene Leechern an den Kontent, wenn auch nicht gern gesehen


----------



## DKK007 (1. November 2019)

*AW: Größter deutscher Filehoster Share-Online während internationaler Polizeiaktion abgeschaltet*

Nur muss da überhaupt erst mal Content auf den FTP-Servern liegen.


----------

